

For Certain Types of Students, an Ever-Receding Finish Line - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/article/For-Some-Students-an/48331/?sid=at&utm_source=at&utm_medium=en

======
balding_n_tired
1\. Counter-examples, taken from an offspring's acquaintance:

a. Student 1 slacks off in high school, finds that his one choice is a
middling state school in New England. Once there, he gets to work, makes good
1st semester grades, transfers to a better school in that region, will
presumably graduate after four years of college. b. Student 2 starts at a good
school in the mid-South, transfers after three years to a better thought of
school in the mid-Atlantic, will graduate after five years of college.

Both, however, show as having failed to graduate at the school where they
started. I suspect this could have something to do with Stony Brook's anomaly
--the better off kids transfer to a school they prefer.

2\. No doubt there is a problem for the poorer kids with money.

3\. Increasing the percentage of students with a college education is well and
good, but a blunt instrument. Better to improve secondary and collegiate
education.

